# Red spots/rash question



## Vtime (May 31, 2016)

My V puppy has started to develop some dry/red rash ...is this something to worry about? Our vet appointment is not for 4 days (we are on vacation) ...has anyone seen that before?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's only on the underside, there's a good chance it's just from playing outside. Don't think it would be a problem waiting till your vet appointment. 
Some of us have to rinse our pups off after they run through tall grasses


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I heard about the flooding; I hope that things will improve soon. Question is there protective outerwear that.a V puppy can wear to avoid this problem? Or some spray on protection?

I hope that the baby will get over this soon.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

where you are on holiday (vacation) is it a different terrain to when you're at home? it could just be some mild abrasion from a different type of grass. At she start of the shooting season Ruby usually gets a bit of a rash on her underbelly from the heather but after a couple of weeks it disappears.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

My 7 month old puppy had the same thing about 3 weeks ago. It started in the back for a couple of days and then moved up and a day later I saw little white bumps. I took her to the vet and she said it was from running in the tall grass. They get little cuts because of so little hair and the bacteria from the skin go inside and causes it to get infected. She put her on antibiotics for a few days and it cleared up right away.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Karendm said:


> My 7 month old puppy had the same thing about 3 weeks ago. It started in the back for a couple of days and then moved up and a day later I saw little white bumps. I took her to the vet and she said it was from running in the tall grass. They get little cuts because of so little hair and the bacteria from the skin go inside and causes it to get infected. She put her on antibiotics for a few days and it cleared up right away.


I tend now not to bother with the vets, I usually just "pop" the pustules and then give her belly a wipe over with diluted hibiscrub. Elvis being taller and hairier seems not to get them ( he gathers ticks instead )


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

Our dog sometimes gets a rash like that as well. It puzzled us, too, but we are noticing it usually pops up after spending alot of time in the pond. Any chance yours was recently in a pond?

ps: ours has gotten it so often that we don't worry about it anymore. With what she gets, it always goes away in a few days.


----------



## bubulina_bis (Aug 2, 2016)

My Lady has the same rash ...... i put some Bepanthene creme on them and is much better.


----------

